# What all parts do you need to build a AR-15? $1000 Budget.



## AestheticPrep (May 9, 2016)

Hello all can someone list what all parts i need to build a AR-15?
Also if you can list what parts you recommend i can take a look at them for the build, my budget is $1000 now higher than that.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

AestheticPrep said:


> Hello all can someone list what all parts i need to build a AR-15?
> Also if you can list what parts you recommend i can take a look at them for the build, my budget is $1000 now higher than that.


Partner, . . . you can buy a bunch of em for that kind of cash, . . . brand new, . . . never been fired, . . . in the box.

Why put yourself through the aggravation?????

And regardless of what anyone says, . . . yes, you JUST MIGHT get all the right parts the first time, . . . but if you don't, . . . AARrrgghhhhh !!!

Good luck, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

+1 Dwight,I won my first in a raffle,bought my second nib for $749.00 + uncle sam.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have put several together for less than 400 bucks. Dwight55 is right why put yourself thru the aggravation! Right now there are plenty of descent
AR's on the market cheap or fairly cheap. Buy one of those then take all that left over money and buy a descent optic. If you really have your heart set to build
there are plenty of Youtube videos covering it. Good luck!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AestheticPrep said:


> Hello all can someone list what all parts i need to build a AR-15?
> Also if you can list what parts you recommend i can take a look at them for the build, my budget is $1000 now higher than that.


If you need to ask either question, I would suggest not to consider building.

You would be better off buying a built one, there are plenty out there.

You can use it to learn how it goes together hands on, then move ahead on one.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you really want to build your own, find the stripped lower locally if you can. Pretty much any forged aluminum lower will be good to go. Don't listen to the people on YouTube or wherever telling you have to have this one or that one, 9 times out of 10 they have a vested interest in the company or are friends with the owners. The rest of it you can get at a good price from places like Palmetto State Armory, JSE Surplus, Primary Arms, ect. Question is, how do you want your rifle? Basic? Decked out? If it's basic, buy one already built and go from there. If you want it decked out and customized, build it yourself. I won't list the parts, too many options out there. I will say this, a polymer lower is not a good choice for a fighting rifle or one that will be shot a lot. The buffer retainer pin hole gets wollowed out and the rifle will cease to function.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Built 2 myself. Had fun doing it and I learned something. The only frustration was finding just the right parts for the price I wanted to pay. Palmetto State Armory has great sales for holidays. I also suggest going to ar15.com for good threads on building and buying.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For that kind of money, you can buy 2 of these. All ready to rock and roll.

Smith & Wesson M&P15-22 Sport 22LR Semi-Auto Rimfire Rifle | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Or one of these with a little more punch and spent the rest on ammo.

Smith & Wesson M&P15 Sport II New 5.56mm Rifle with Dust Cover and Forward Assist | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Or one of these with a little more punch and spent the rest on ammo.
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P15 Sport II New 5.56mm Rifle with Dust Cover and Forward Assist | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore


Just a few weeks ago I picked up 2 of these since they had them on sale for $559 each and free shipping. I took them out Sunday and ran 60rnds through both of them to dial them and just check and make sure everything functioned correctly. Both worked flawlessly and I actually like them better than my more expensive bushmaster. Like the others have said, its probably a good idea to buy one, get familiar and customize it, and then assemble one of your own. If you're set on assembling one on your own, go for it. You definitely will learn quite a bit by the time your done, but you may end up with a rifle you either don't like or doesn't quite function properly, and you'll spend a little extra money to buy additional parts to get it "right". Either way, let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm one of those guys that wants to be a jack of all trades....but I learned long ago, I want a master of the weapons building trade to make my fighting rifle. I will dick around with something else and just learn how to fix what I can on the gun. But to each their own. I've heard there's joy in firing a weapon you built yourself....but If I got any more joy than I already get from firing my store bought gun, I'd go broke on the range.

Plus with my dying breath, I want to be able to blame someone else for that empty click sound I heard moments before my demise....not myself...I'd still be dead...but going out cussing and fussing is my style.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

If it's your first AR, you should probably buy a complete rifle. A good one. If not have a ball! I started building them, annnd ehhhhhhh, thank jeebus my wife doesn't understand the total cost. My builds usually go over 2 years and end up over 3K. To me that is the beauty of building, 3K over two and a half years is easy to swallow/hide. Why build a cheap rifle? I can buy one NIB.

Anyway, first rifle, For that money, get a Colt and a Trigger. The Colt isn't going to fail you, and when you get solid, swap the trigger. That will give a taste of a build. No biggie, just a taste.

6920
Colt LE 6920 at G and R Tactical

If your feeling brave, 6920 OEM
Colt LE6920 OEM2 at G and R Tactical

And, accept no substitutes, Geissle SSA
Geissele Automatics Super Semi-Automatic at G and R Tactical

I'll stand by for the Colt hate buy a PSA stuff. 

(I have no relationship with G&R, I've bought from them before and it was hassle free. You can google and probably do better, I'm just lazy and don't feel like doing it for you.)

(EDIT: Do not get the Colt Expanse)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As I have said a dozen times, I whore myself out as a gunsmith.

I built my first AR type specifically an M16A1 in 1971, preproduction samples at H&R.
Actually made the parts, we had a big battle over the Carpenter steel for the bolt.
Company and the rest of the engineers wanted to use US made steel not imported.
Rock Island Arsenal insisted, someone must have got a very nice kickback.
If they are not put together right, life is quite low in parts.
I have had many Bubba built in here to straighten out.
I have confidence in what I build, will stake my life on the results of my builds,
but I have the professional background, are you willing to risk yours?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Your first one ? Buy new in the box .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AestheticPrep said:


> Hello all can someone list what all parts i need to build a AR-15?
> Also if you can list what parts you recommend i can take a look at them for the build, my budget is $1000 now higher than that.


You can build an AR as easy as buying a complete upper and a complete lower and assemble or buy components and assemble.
If you want to assemble from pieces then you need:

Barrel preferably 1:7 twist with extension that include M4 feed ramps, preferably one that has a description such as this from PSA


> Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a mid-length gas system. The pencil profile style barrel is high pressure tested, magnetic particle inspected and then phosphate coated to mil-specs.


 16" barrels tend to be the most popular, but I like 14.5" and 20" as well.

Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1/7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a mid-length gas system. The pencil profile style barrel is high pressure tested, magnetic particle inspected and then phosphate coated to mil-specs.

Bolt Carriage group, a big variety in these, I prefer full auto
Charging handle again variety
Barrel nut
Gas block A2, low profile or other
Gas tube decide if carbine, mid-length or rifle length
Upper receiver with dust cover and forward assist
muzzle break with crushable washer
handguards of which there is a great variety at a great price

Stripped lower receiver
Complete lower parts kit is the easiest way to go as it will have all of the lower parts or you can buy as you like

Tools are needed for a build which will vary by the individual. I found the following DVD to be useful in suggesting tools and also an easy step by step build process.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

if you just want the experience of building...buy a rifle kit and a stripped lower, that should be all the parts you need.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would also add that I find Palmetto State Armory to be a very good place to shop for AR parts. I also like BCM as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As some have said, you can buy a complete AR at a very good price at the present time. Not top shelf by any stretch, but decent.



> Del-Ton DT Sport Lite AR-15 Rifle, .223 / 5.56 Semi-Auto with 30rd Mag


 $499.95 with free shipping.

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/del-ton-dt-sport-lite-ar-15-rifle-223-556-semi-auto-p-58949.aspx


----------



## patebon (Mar 26, 2015)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Or one of these with a little more punch and spent the rest on ammo.
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P15 Sport II New 5.56mm Rifle with Dust Cover and Forward Assist | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore


Got to agree, A S&W M&P15 Sport is a decent rifle at a fair price. Lightweight, balances well, and mine has never failed to go bang. Use the remaining cash for decent optics and a few spare mags.

Optics choice would depend on where you will be shooting but many here can make good suggestions after you tell us about what you plan to use the rifle for and expected distance.

Personally I prefer 300 blackout for an AR caliber but even with loading my own ammo it's more expensive to shoot than a 5.56.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

$1000 will assemble a pretty nice Ar. You do know that of the difference in a very good $600 Ar and a very good $900 Ar is not really the working parts but what is hung on it.
They type of front hand guard rail system you chose can will be a big part of the budget. The Flip up sights set from about $85 to $250 depending on what you want.
IMO . First decide what you want for a base the complete lower and Upper. It is often lower cost to buy a complete weapon , then add what you want then you have a price to work from and go shopping.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It depends what you want out of it, building one id great if you want to master assembly and disassembly. However, a couple great rifles in the $600 price point (less if you search and are patient) are the Ruger 556 and the S&W MP15. Both are in my arsenal.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

AestheticPrep said:


> Hello all can someone list what all parts i need to build a AR-15?
> Also if you can list what parts you recommend i can take a look at them for the build, my budget is $1000 now higher than that.


Stock
Buffer
Buffer spring
Buffer tube
Castle nut
End plate
Stripped lower receiver
Lower receiver parts kit with or without lower grip
Lower grip
Complete bolt carrier group
Stripped upper receiver
Charging handle
Forward assist
Ejection port door,rod,spring 
Flip up front and rear sights
Free float handguard with barrel nut
Gas tube with roll pin
Gas block
Barrel
Muzzle device
Crush washer
Aeroshell 6 barrel nut lube
Torque wrench
Assorted punches
Vise
Various fixtures/tools to hold upper/lower in the vice
Soft hammer
Ballpein hammer
Hex wrenches
Assortment of screwdrivers.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Buy a Danial Defense, you'll never regret it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here are several torque wrenches. Always store them with the torque setting at zero. Never leave the spring loaded.

The top wrench in the pic is a CDI torque wrench, they make torque wrenches for snap on.

The digital torque adapter is from harbor freight and believe it or not, it is very accurate.

The other two wrenches are also Pittsburg tools from harbor freight and are also


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here are a few more tools that will be useful.

Roll pin holders and punches by Grace, they seem to hold up better for me, while cheap ones do not. They are a disposable item.

Geissle reaction rod and gas block roll pin punch/holder.

Xcelite hex socket driver set. The are for those tiny Allen screws found on some various gun accessories and flashlights/weapon lights.

Crows feet for some barrel nuts and muzzle devices.

Lower holder and a DPMS upper holder

Magpul multi tool.

A 1/2" breaker bar is not pictured but it's very useful. Good for removing barrel nuts.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Top barrel is a CMMG 16" 300 blackout

Lower barrel is a Radical firearms 556 1/7 twist. I think I paid 90.00 for it, primary arms ran a 10 minute sell out sale.

Found these two hiding in the back of the closet. Time to order a couple stripped uppers


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> $1000 will assemble a pretty nice Ar. You do know that of the difference in a very good $600 Ar and a very good $900 Ar is not really the working parts but what is hung on it.
> They type of front hand guard rail system you chose can will be a big part of the budget. The Flip up sights set from about $85 to $250 depending on what you want.
> IMO . First decide what you want for a base the complete lower and Upper. It is often lower cost to buy a complete weapon , then add what you want then you have a price to work from and go shopping.


I will have to disagree. Inexpensive AR's have components usually built out of lower quality steel and typically not tested to the standards of higher quality components. Barrels and BCG are the heart of an AR (in my opinion) and if you buy lower quality parts you can generally expect lower quality accuracy and lower length of service.
Below is a profile of a quality barrel for instance.

BCM BFH™ 14.5" Mid Length Barrel, Stripped

With the above said, I have a couple more inexpensive AR's from PSA and Del ton that run just fine. Get what you can afford.


----------

